# missing my babies.....:(



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

So tomorrow I leave for a 6 week course, I dropped my babies off at their hedgie sitters and was already snuggle deprived lastnight. **** am I ever missing my quill balls. I hope that this 6 weeks goes by SUPER fast.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope it goes quickly for you too! Hopefully your hedgie-sitter can take pictures & e-mail them to you.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, 6 weeks... I`d miss my girls like crazy too. You really get used to spending some time with your hedgie everyday, I even miss them if I can`t take them out one night. I hope your course is interesting and time goes fast for you.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Its my PLQ (primary leadership qualification), for my promotion to MCpl (master corporal). Its 2 weeks of class then the next 4 are mainly in the field. I'm in the Canadian army so I go away alot sometimes, thankfully I have a good sitter.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I`m Canadian too.  Good luck for your promotion!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

It's great you have a good sitter that you trust with them and goodluck for the promotion. I am sure 6 weeks will fly by and you will be back to having snuggle time with your babies.


----------

